# Portugal 13 May



## A_Skywalker (May 12, 2009)

13 May 14:00 Dolcan Zabki v Wisla Plock  2.10 3.20 3.00  
13 May 14:00 Flota Swinoujscie v Odra Opole  1.33 4.33 7.00   
13 May 14:00 Gornik Leczna v GKS Katowice  1.85 3.30 3.60   
13 May 14:00 Gorzów Wielkopolski v Znick Pruszkow  2.75 3.20 2.25  
13 May 14:00 Stal Stalowa Wola v GKS Jastrzebie  1.90 3.30 3.40  
13 May 15:00 Korona Kielce v Motor Lublin  1.45 3.75 6.00   
13 May 16:00 Zaglebie Lubin v Warta Poznan  1.33 4.33 8.50   
13 May 16:10 Widzew Lodz v Tur Turek  1.25 5.00 8.50


----------



## filipeIV (May 15, 2009)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> 13 May 14:00 Dolcan Zabki v Wisla Plock  2.10 3.20 3.00
> 13 May 14:00 Flota Swinoujscie v Odra Opole  1.33 4.33 7.00
> 13 May 14:00 Gornik Leczna v GKS Katowice  1.85 3.30 3.60
> 13 May 14:00 Gorzów Wielkopolski v Znick Pruszkow  2.75 3.20 2.25
> ...



new teams has recently movved to portugal..

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------

